

Firmware updates can accidentally brick hardware in HP ProLiant Server models - andreif
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2014/04/25/hp_proliant_firmware_issue

======
Fuxy
Wow and they expect you to pay them for this shit?

I seem to remember HP wanting customers to pay for firmware updates.

Would you pay to get your hardware bricked?

